# Keeping Goats and Hens Together



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello! I have had three goats since late June, and prior to getting my goats I kept chickens. I have a large shed that I keep both the hens and goats in at night, and keep it as clean as I can.  I sweep out the chicken manure daily, and the chickens and goats sleep on separate sides of the barn. Is okay that I am keeping them together? The goats graze on the same pasture that the chickens free range on. I have friends that have done this same thing with no problems, but I wanted someone opinions.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as the chickens can't poop in the hay, feed and water, it should be ok. Also so the goats can't eat the chicken feed.


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay, thank you for the information! I think I am going to build the hens their own coop soon, but this is good to know.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I usually run them together and they do fine. I have a lot of chickens, so it's a bit of a challenge to keep the goats' water clean, but I manage.
Also, I feed the chickens in a trough on the opposite side of a 2x4 welded wire fence. Works great!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I was told it isn't a good idea due to Cocci.


----------



## Foottapper (Sep 19, 2012)

..I have had chichens, goats and cattle for years and they all share the same feed .water and hay and they all free range together, I havent had a problem. To save you on chicken feed (Which cannot be given to goats ) I feed the chichens goat feed.:yum: 

..Foot..


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Foottapper said:


> ..I have had chichens, goats and cattle for years and they all share the same feed .water and hay and they all free range together, I havent had a problem. To save you on chicken feed (Which cannot be given to goats ) I feed the chichens goat feed.:yum:
> 
> ..Foot..


Huh... now there's a thought! Have you seen any decline in egg production after switching from layer pellets to goat feed for the chickens?? I was feeding the chickens in a separate area... however it's now dark in the AM when I feed/milk... so the chickens aren't really up to moving. I've been feeding in the coop where the goats cant get to... at least in theory... but I'd rather not take any chances. Plus the chickens dont seem to like being fed in there much - it all falls down under the straw, as I don't have a trough at this point.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I was told it isn't a good idea due to Cocci.


I thought the same thing, was told by a state Veterinarian who specializes in caprines that each species of animals has their own strain of cocci and that "No chickens will not give goats cocci"...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaLyn*
> _I was told it isn't a good idea due to Cocci._
> 
> I thought the same thing, was told by a state Veterinarian who specializes in caprines that each species of animals has their own strain of cocci and that "No chickens will not give goats cocci"...


The only issue with cocci that might arise from keeping them together, is if the chickens track dirt/droppings into the goats' hay or water. Then the goats would be re-infected with their own cocci.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Shellshocker66 said:


> I thought the same thing, was told by a state Veterinarian who specializes in caprines that each species of animals has their own strain of cocci and that "No chickens will not give goats cocci"...


 I'm glad to hear this cause i've been awfully sad since i sold my chickens..looks like next spring i'm getting new chickies lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with everyone, it's very important that their hay and water isn't soiled. Apart from that they seem to be very chill and fine with each other.


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for all of the info!  I am a a total novice when it comes to goat stuff.


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

Foottapper said:


> ..I have had chichens, goats and cattle for years and they all share the same feed .water and hay and they all free range together, I havent had a problem. To save you on chicken feed (Which cannot be given to goats ) I feed the chichens goat feed.:yum:
> 
> ..Foot..


Wow! That's a great idea, I always have to keep my hens away because they peck the goats for their feed! I am also wondering if it effects their production? Have you noticed any ill effects or adding anything else to the hens diet?


----------



## Foottapper (Sep 19, 2012)

...I dont think that the chickens will give the goats "Cococi" as ALL goats already have "Cococi" In them In a small way and you cant tell or stop a chicken not to poop In the water bucket or hay  They just poop where ever they want to....And no my egg production has not dropped.

...Foot..


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

I am going to try the goat food with the chickens. I am in a losing battle keeping the goats away from the chicken feed.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

i have my chickens with my goats all the time and they get along all right


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay, I am feeling alot better about keeping them together now! And, I am going to try the goats feed for the hens.


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

I keep my goats and chickens together. I had a place for the goats and a place for the chickens. Well the goats sleep in the chicken place and the chickens sleep in the goat area! Since I free range the chickens, I just throw out there food into the yard away from where I feed the goats. By the time the goats are done, and go looking for the chicken food it is gone, or there is very little of it and the goats really need to look for it.


----------

